# Sticky  Home Remedies



## Ciarra

*Home Remedies *

*With Vet Prices as High as they are, Not all of us can run to the vet when our Pet is ill. I support Home Remedies because I have proved they work, and they will get your Dog back on Track without you, Emptying your Bank Account. But If it is something Serious and Urgent, Then PLEASE take your dog in right away. You wouldn't like to suffer, so don't let your dog.*

*What Certain Remedies do for Certain Ailments *

*Hypoglycemia: (low blood sugar)*

Tiny dogs, puppies in particular, do not have an adequate supply of internal fat to maintain a constant blood sugar level. Hypoglycemic episodes can happen in times of stress, illness, or going too long without food. Make sure your new puppy has food available at all times for the first few weeks and never leave the puppy alone for extended periods of time until he has fully adjusted to his new environment and is eating on a regular basis. Always keep honey or Karo syrup on hand in case of an emergency, also giving NurtoCal will do the same at Karo Syrup. T*he first signs of hypoglycemia are usually staggering, unsteadiness, weakness, lethargy. Can lead to unresponsiveness and seizures. This is an emergency and you must act quickly!* Cover a fingertip in honey and get it into the dogs mouth, rub into gums and try to pry mouth open if he will not lap it up on his own. Once he gets the taste of it, he should start to lap on his own and come around fairly quickly. Make sure the pup starts eating adequately, you can offer plain yogurt, meat baby food or boiled chicken bits to induce an appetite. If pup is refusing all food, you must seek veterinary advice.

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Diarrhea*

Do not feed your dog for twelve to twenty-four hours following a bout of diarrhea. Then you can offer a very small amount of soft, bland food such as cooked rice and skinless chicken breast, pasta, or potatoes mixed with low-fat cottage cheese (9-to1 ratio). Feed only small meals three or four times a day. Make the return to normal food a normal diet gradually over about a week's time by mixing in small quantities of the normal food with the bland diet. 

Withholding food for 24 hours from very small dogs or puppies may lead to hypoglycemia (low blood sugar) and is dangerous. In this instance, withhold food for several hours and administer small amounts of honey, Karo syrup, or sugar water frequently during the period of food withdrawal. 

You can give your dog Kaopectate, one teaspoon each ten pounds of weight every four hours. 

*You can also give these medications-* 

*Pepto-Bismol- 1/4 teaspoonful per ten pounds of body weight every 6-8 hours. 

Immodium- 0.5 milligrams per 10 pounds of body weight every six to eight hours. *

If the diarrhea has not cleared up in 48 hours you will need to seek treatment for your dog from your veterinarian. Persistent or bloody diarrhea are the signs of serious illnesses and can quickly lead to death. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Acne and Impetigo*

Acne and impetigo are bacterial infections of the skin in which you see red bumps and bumps filled with pus. Acne occurs on the chin and impetigo on the abdomen. 

*Both infections can usually be controlled by: 

Wash the affected areas once ot twice daily with antibacterial shampoo containing 2.5% benzoyl peroxide soap or by the application of 70% isopropyl alcohol. Be sure to follow soap washing with a thorough rinsing. 
*
Both infections do usually clear up, althoug some cases may need a veterianrian's attention and antibiotics. 

If you don't see an improvement within about a week or the condition looks to be getting worse, stop the home treatment and seek a veterinarian's care.

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

* Constipation*

If constipation is mild, not associated with other symptoms and doesn't last for 48 hours here are a few things you can do. 

*1.Feed your dog dry dog food. Dry dog food has more bulk than canned dog foods. 

2.Water and bran (up to 5 tablespoons daily) added to the food may help. 

3.You can try commercial preparations containing psylluim; (such as Metamucil) they are designed for humans and are sold in drugstores. 

Metamucil dosage: 1/2 teaspoon twice a day to small pets and about 2 teaspoons twice a day to large dogs. Try mixing it with a small portion of canned food. Give your pet access to plenty of water. 

4.Mix a tablespoon or two of canned pumpkin with your dogs pet food for several days or until the constipation has ended. 

5.Milk will sometimes relieve constipation. Give 1/8 cup twice a day to small dogs and 1/2 cup twice a day to larger dogs. 

6.Mineral oil (1 tablespoon per 10 pounds) will sometimes relieve more severe constipation. Do not use this all of the time as mineral oil will interfer with the absorption of oil-soluable vitamins. 

Mineral oil should only be put in food and not forced orally. *

If your dog has reaccuring bouts of constipation take the dog to your veterinarian.  

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

* Coprophagy (Stool Eating)*

You should let a young dog know that coprophagy is not acceptable by voicing "no" in a firm and disgusted manner. 

While working to change the behaviour, it is critical that the dog not have the opportunity to eat stool when unsupervised and you'll need to clean up the animal's stool immediately after he or she defecates. 

*1.Dietary changes may help. Allowing free access to food, adding good quality proteins such as eggs and cottage cheese. 

2.Your dog could be lacking certain vitamins or minerals in their diet. Try adding a multivitamin to his/her food. 

3.Adding the enzyme papain to the food will also sometimes prevent coprophagy. This can be done at home by sprinkling meat tenderizer containing papain on food. 

4.Try sprinkling the waste with cayenne pepper. This will take the fun out of eating waste. Or better yet if you are able to clean up after your pet immediately after a bowel movement this will remove the temptation. 

5.You can also try a product called FORBID that can be purchased from a pet supply dealer.*

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Ciarra

*Kennel Cough*

Any dog owner whose pet has become infected with kennel cough (or bordetella bronchiseptica) knows what a struggle it can be to treat the problem once the virus has set in.' It is likely that your pet has contracted kennel cough if he or she was recently boarded in a kennel or has been in contact with another dog harboring the virus.' Kennel cough is an air borne virus, which can be carried in aerosol droplets from the discharge of an infected animals sneeze or cough or via direct contact with another animal.

Kennel cough can produce a number of symptoms including a dry, hacking cough, gagging responses, sneezing, and when the virus progresses can result in fever, nasal discharge and the coughing up of mucus. Without treatment, kennel cough can escalate into a very serious infection or even pneumonia.

Effectively handling kennel cough is much easier when treatment is administered soon after the initial development of symptoms. There are several well-known and very efficient homeopathic treatments for the problem.

In the beginning stages, if your dog is suffering from a dry and retching cough use a treatment of any over the Counter Children's cough suppressants containing dextromethorphan hydrobromide, 1mg/lb body weight every six hours can be administered if the cough is overly frequent and tires your dog. Remember, however that a cough is a protective reflex designed to clear secretions from the larynx and airways and therefore should not be unduly suppressed. 

*Putting 3 Drops of Hydrogren Peroxide and diluting it with Honey and Mixing it in any Dog water Dish of any size. Do not give them more Peroxide if they drink all the water, Refresh the water Once daily and only add 3 drops of Peroxide a Day. You can Mix Plenty of Honey to Soothe the dogs throat, or they have a coughing fit give them an eye dropper or syring full of Honey. Even if only one of your dogs is cough the other dogs will catch it in a matter of time. Give all Pets in the Home the Peroxide Remedy. Should Clear up in a Week and Some Won't even catch it, if you keep up with this regiment daily.
*
*Cough suppressants mask signs but do not treat any disease.*

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Artificial Respiration *

To start your dog to breathing again you will need to do mouth-to-nose respiration. The dog's mouth should be sealed tightly closed using two hands, then the person's mouth should be placed firmly around the dog's nose. With gentle blowing into the nose for several seconds eight to ten times per minute, the dog may begin to breathe on it's own. 

*Once the dog starts breathing you should get the animal to your veterinarian.* 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*CPR *

If your dog's not breathing and it's heart is not beating, you will want to try CPR. 

CPR is a combination of heart massage and artificial respiration. 

*The dog should be put on it's right side on a hard surface. The animal's airway should be cleared by pulling out her tongue and checking inside her mouth and throat before beginning. 

First, mouth-to-nose resuscitation should be performed. (see above) 

If there is still no heartbeat, heart message can be performed. A dog's heart is located in the chest just behind her front legs. 

With pressure appropriate for the dog's size, the heels of both hands should compress the dog's chest and then release it. This should be repeated rapidly, six to ten times, then mouth-to-nose resuscitation repeated. 

If no pulse is felt the process may be repeated, but if no positive results are seen after about ten minutes the process is probably not going to work. 

If possible while performing the CPR you should have someone trying to obtain veterinary help. 
*
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Allergic Dermatitis *

Freguent bathing (every one to two weeks) helps control the signs of Allergic Dermatitis in many dogs and also helps prevent secondary-- bacterial infection. Use a gentle hypoallergenic shampoo (for example, castile shampoo, baby shampoo or a veterinarian prescribed shampoo like "Vet Solutions" Aloe and Oatmeal Shampoo), never use soap or a detergent. If you find that bathing your dog makes it worse, don't continue. 

*Giving your dog Benedryl may also help. 1 to 2 mg per pound body weight every 8 hours. *

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Dry Skin and Dander* 

*1. You can use diluted Murphy's soap to bathe your dog if your dog suffers from dry skin, dander or even some allergies. The Murphy's soap will clean your dog as well as soothe it's skin. Always be sure to rinse the dog well. 

2. If you suspect a deficiency of essential fatty acids you can supplement the diet with 1 teaspoon to 1 1/2 teaspoons (no more) per pound of dry food or poulty drippings, lard, bacon fat, or vegetable oil (safflower, corn, soybean, or cottonseed oil are good). 

Canned foods containing 2%-3.5% fat can have fat added at about 1 tablespoon per pound can. Soft or moist foods containing more than 6% fat should not have fat added. 
*
Fat should only supply 5%-20% of the diet's calories. Do not increase the fat content so that fat supplies more than 40% of the daily caloric requirment as this may induce other nutritional deficiences by lower total food consumption, so beware. 

Skin improvement is usually seen in about 1-2 months. 

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Primary (idiopathic) Seborrhea (dog's equivalent of dandruff) *

This can be controlled (not cured) by frequent, regular bathing every 3 to 7 days with speical medicated shampoos that contain ingredients such as antiseptics, salicylic acid, coal tar and sulfur. In general, dry scales respond best to a mild, hypoallergenic, emollient shampoo followed by an emollient rinse. (example: bath oil, one capful to 1-2 quarts of water. ) Greasy types are best managed with products containing antiseptic degreasers such as benzoyl peroxide and drying agents such as sulfur, salicylic acid, or selenium disulfide. You can use some human antidandruff shampoos, but it is safest to obtain an antiseborrheic shampoo designed for dogs from your veterinarian as some formulations for people can be irritating to some dog's skin. 

If regular bathing and good flea control does not help within a month then see your veterinarian.

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Insect Stings *

*1. If sting is on a flat part of the skin easily seen, apply a freshly sliced onion or a cold compress for a few minutes. 

2. Give your dog benydryl.1 to 2 mg per pound body weight. 

3. Other ways to help your pet deal with a minor insect sting is to apply a paste of baking soda and water to the bite or sting several times a day. You can also use milk of magnesia and apply it directly to the bite to help reduce the itching and the irritation. 

Removing the Stinger 

If your pet is stung by a bee, wasp or hornet and you see the stinger, do not use your fingers or tweezers to remove stinger as it will squeeze more poison into the wound. 

Holding a dull knife perpendicularly to the skin, scrape across area of sting a few times, this will grab the stinger and release it without pain. Put some calamine on the area once removed. 

Severe Reaction 

If your pet is stung in the mouth, nose or tongue, remove the stinger if you can and then watch your pet carefully. If your pet is stung at 10:00 and at 10:10 the swelling is big, then they are having a severe reaction to the sting and you should take your pet to see your veterinarian immediately. 

A severe reaction to a sting can lead to difficulty in breathing and possibly death. *

If your pet is stung at 10:00 and at 10:30 there is mild swelling and irritation, this is not a severe situation, but should still monitored.

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Itching*

It is best to find out the source of the itch and treat it. 

You can relieve your pet's itch with calomine lotion or an over the counter spray or lotion corticosteroid. 

Sometimes adding vitamins such as vitamin C, Vitamin E, selenium and zinc will help (ask your veterinarian for the correct dose for your dog) or adding one teaspoon of safflower oil to your dog's food daily. 

Don't rule out the possibility of allergies or the mange as a cause of your pet's itch or some underlying health problem. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Coccida: (opportunistic protozoa)*

Coccidia lives in the bowels of all dogs. Something has to weaken the immune system for the protozoa to have the opportunity to multiply and cause problems. Usually this is brought on by stress of some sort. The first signs are usually decreased appetite and loose, foul smelling stool that may contain bloody mucous. This can escalate into a bout of hypoglycemia. If your puppy shows signs of this, immediately seek veterinary advice. A daily supply of plain yogurt containg acidophilus can prevent coccidia from multiplying by keeping a balance of good bacteria in the GI tract.


----------



## * Bailey & Kahlua's Mom *

That all sounds good, but my vet warned about using honey in puppies. He said to use Karo Syrup instead, because honey can cause botulism and other problems. 

Thanks for posting!


----------



## Ciarra

BaileysMommy said:


> That all sounds good, but my vet warned about using honey in puppy's. He said to use Karo Syrup instead, because honey can cause botulism and other problems.
> 
> Thanks for posting!


Hmm...Really? I have never had any Ill effects with honey. I tried the kennel cough remedy on 12 dogs and they were all cured within a week. Plus I know lots of breeders that use honey for other things.


----------



## Yoshismom

I would like to add to this.

I use plane yogurt for upset tummies. I also will sometimes use canned pumpkin for Diarrhea and also with constipation. I no the amounts vary and can in certain amounts can help with both.

Also I use Pineapple juice on food to help stop poo eating ;-)

Good thread


----------



## Yoshismom

I am sticking this thread. I think it is a good idea for our economical times. 

Members...please feel free to add to this with helpful cures and remedies that you use;-)


----------



## KayC

This is a great thread. Thanks so much, Kay


----------



## Ciarra

Yea Stickiness!


----------



## Jayne

Great thread and well stickied Michelle


----------



## BABY BABS

A home remedy that we used on our male cat for urinary infections was Cranberry pills. We bought the capsule type, mixed it in his tuna every Sunday. He had had four or five infections in one year. Once we started the Cranberry, we didn't have that problem. I also take it when I feel an urinary infection coming on. It works great for me too.


----------



## rhaubejoi

I would be hesitant to give zoe honey. I know that it is highly toxic to human children under 2 years old and wouldnt take the chance with my zozo


----------



## rhaubejoi

cranberry capsules are great for kidney infections too!


----------



## LoLa's Mommy

Does anyone know of any home remedies for neutralizing urine smell?


----------



## Yoshismom

I buy "First" magazines at the grocery store because of there great tips on household items that can fix about anything. Here is what it had in it last month....

Remove pet pee from the carpet. In a mixing bowl, combine one 16 oz bottle of hydrogen peroxide, 2 tbs. of baking soda and 1 tsp of liquid dish soap. Saturate the spot with the solution and rub with sponge. The oxidizing mixture breaks up uric acid crystals and neutralizes the smell


----------



## Harley's Mom

I have also heard that a solution of white vinegar and water works well too.


----------



## Keelvin

Thanks for great forum keep it up


----------



## Fern's Mummy

What an excellent thread! I love home remedies and highly recommend them as I've used them myself on both my dogs and also my two rats with great success  I also use home remedies on myself  *However, there are a great many things that can't be treated with just home remedies alone and need a vet. If in doubt always call one and get your baby to the vet!!!*


----------



## michele

LoLa's Mommy said:


> Does anyone know of any home remedies for neutralizing urine smell?


 Plain old SODA,that you get to mix drinks,works.


----------



## BABY BABS

I spoke to a carpet cleaning expert one time about neutralizing odors. The first thing she asked was cat or dog urine? She also gave me the recipe with peroxide, baking soda and dish soap. She says use that with dogs. If it's cat, use the white vinegar recipe. I would like to warn people not to try storing the peroxide mixture. Mix what you need if you haven't used it up in a couple of hours, dump it. If that mixture is sealed in a container too long it builds pressure and will explode a plastic bottle or worse yet will spray out onto you if you open it. Peroxide and soft tissue, like eyes, don't mix well. Also, she says to neutralize the odor you must put an equal amount of cleaner to urine on the spot. Then put 20 lbs of pressure over a towel on the spot to completely soak up the moisture, leave on for 24 hours. And just in case no one knows, black lights can find spots; however, when you've cleaned the spot (no matter what you use) the spot will still show under the light. If you put the cleaner on a clean spot, it will show under the light. It's a helpful tool but can be misleading.


----------



## curvesarein

Does anyone have a good solution for cleaning my chi's eyes. They run and crust and leave dark patches under his eyes. I clean them daily with unscented aloe wipes for babies. But I thought there might be something I can make that would be better. Can I make my own saline solution? Just thought of that!


----------



## hazeyj

I clean mistys about 3 times a day otherwise she looks like a scruffy stray dog. Just use water normally on a cloth.


----------



## FireFox

If i see little irritation in the eyes i use camomile tea to gently wash them. You can do it couple of times a day. 

My friend from France cleans her chi's eyes with "Dacryoserum" ( http://www.bsip.com/en/images/dacryoserum.htm ) solution, but it's hard to get it if you are not in France, maybe "e-bay" have them. It's antiseptic solution for ocular washing in case of conjunctival irritation. It's brilliant for dark patches under chi's eyes. I know they have human one and canine one as well, but they are actually both the same, just canine one is more expensive. Basically it contains boric acid and borax (sodium borate), so if you can't get this one, you can search for something similar. 

Here are some tips and home made solutions for that as well:
http://www.lowchensaustralia.com/grooming/grooming4.htm


----------



## curvesarein

You know I had it somewhere in my head that borac acid was used for an eye wash when my kids were little. I think I even used it mixed with water, but then the word acid sounds like it would burn, well borax too. I asked at the pharmacy, just a worker at Wal-mart and she just suggested the baby wipes, unscented. I would think you could make your own saline solution too.
Thanks for the info, going to look that up. How did you make your signature?
Linda


----------



## curvesarein

Thanks again, I made an eye wash with borac acid and boiling water . I will try that, but I also checked out 1-800 Pet meds, they have a $5.00 off coupon on any order so I took advantage of that and got some eye stain drops and breath fresher , teeth cleaner for my dog.


----------



## curvesarein

Well my chi, Cubbie looks like a Bandit with the dark around his eyes since he is light brown gold with dark brown under his eyes when they stain.
Here he is as a pup.


----------



## FireFox

Aww Cubbie is a little cutie in a cup  



curvesarein said:


> You know I had it somewhere in my head that borac acid was used for an eye wash when my kids were little. I think I even used it mixed with water, but then the word acid sounds like it would burn, well borax too.


The same here  First i thought - no way i am going to wash my dogs eyes with _acid_ !?!?! But now i have the powder too at home, just in case we need it. 


curvesarein said:


> How did you make your signature?
> Linda


I am using some russian sites for this, you can choose an image of a dog breed there and add their age, but it would be in russian language, so i had to cut the age of.


----------



## curvesarein

I made up the Borac Acid solution with 1 cup boiling water and put some Qtip swabs in it in the fridge. Cubbie seems to like the cool water and it helps, but the dark stains are still always there. I could clean his eyes 3 times a day.
Linda


----------



## Guest

I use canned pumpkin for diarrhea, too, and boiled chicken and rice for upset tummies. You can give Benadryl to calm a dog if you know you're going into a stressful situation. My groomer suggested giving Benadryl to Kozanna if I'm taking her somewhere and I know she's going to be stressed. Just takes the edge off. I always have Benadryl on hand. I have something called Folex Instant Carpet Spot Remover that works good on carpet stains. I don't remember where I got it, but I'm going to find it again when this bottle is gone. I have some RediCare Natural Healing Spray that is very good for itchy spots and any irritation. It's all natural with no chemicals. It also repels fleas.


----------



## curvesarein

ladyj said:


> I use canned pumpkin for diarrhea, too, and boiled chicken and rice for upset tummies. You can give Benadryl to calm a dog if you know you're going into a stressful situation. My groomer suggested giving Benadryl to Kozanna if I'm taking her somewhere and I know she's going to be stressed. Just takes the edge off. I always have Benadryl on hand. I have something called Folex Instant Carpet Spot Remover that works good on carpet stains. I don't remember where I got it, but I'm going to find it again when this bottle is gone. I have some RediCare Natural Healing Spray that is very good for itchy spots and any irritation. It's all natural with no chemicals. It also repels fleas.


How much Benadryl do you give? I know it usually goes by weight. I have a cat that also has allergies and I wonder if it would help her and calm her down. She is Bengal. Do you think the Benadryl would help with runny eyes in my chi?


----------



## curvesarein

ladyj said:


> I use canned pumpkin for diarrhea, too, and boiled chicken and rice for upset tummies. You can give Benadryl to calm a dog if you know you're going into a stressful situation. My groomer suggested giving Benadryl to Kozanna if I'm taking her somewhere and I know she's going to be stressed. Just takes the edge off. I always have Benadryl on hand. I have something called Folex Instant Carpet Spot Remover that works good on carpet stains. I don't remember where I got it, but I'm going to find it again when this bottle is gone. I have some RediCare Natural Healing Spray that is very good for itchy spots and any irritation. It's all natural with no chemicals. It also repels fleas.


I saw your post on H.A.B.I.T. dogs. I enrolled Cubbie and I in an obedience class with the purpose of therapy too. I am to understand they can certify him for that in the basic training class for $100 at Petco. I hope so. He is a calm and loving dog for a Chihuahua, I would love to do what you do also with your dog. Any suggestions? He is a very social dog and does not get hostile toward children or people.


----------



## Guest

My vet said to give 1 mg of Benadryl per pound of dog. I don't have a cat, so don't know about them. I use 12.5 mg children's chewable Benadryl tablets. It's easy to cut a tablet in half for my 6-lb Chi. My vet said I could give my 12-lb Bichon, Cosmo, a whole tablet twice a day when he gets bad itchies. I don't know if Benadryl would help with runny eyes or not. If the runny eyes are from allergies, probably would help. If it's just normal doggie tears, probably not.


----------



## Guest

*therapy dog*



curvesarein said:


> I saw your post on H.A.B.I.T. dogs. I enrolled Cubbie and I in an obedience class with the purpose of therapy too. I am to understand they can certify him for that in the basic training class for $100 at Petco. I hope so. He is a calm and loving dog for a Chihuahua, I would love to do what you do also with your dog. Any suggestions? He is a very social dog and does not get hostile toward children or people.


Good for you! Who will certify your dog after the training? Is it a program sponsored by Petco? Cosmo didn't have to take any training. I attended an orientation meeting and a woman took Cosmo away from me for about an hour and certified him. She walked him on his leash and had strangers come up to him and pet him, etc. There wasn't any charge, except there is a $15.00 a year fee for H.A.B.I.T. membership. It goes toward supporting the program. Well, only suggestions I would have are keep working with your dog, reinforce his good manners, and introduce him to a lot of different situations with different people. He needs to sit quietly to be petted and remain calm in a crowd. No jumping or barking. A dog either has the temperament to be a good therapy dog or it doesn't. You usually can't change the basic makeup of the dog. I think a dog has to be a year old before the H.A.B.I.T. program will certify it. Puppies are usually too exhuberant. Good luck!


----------



## hdynad

I didn't see it posted here but I thought I would mention it> 

We freeze pumpkin in Ice trays and give it the chis as treats, this helps with diarrhea.


----------



## curvesarein

Thanks to both of your replies above. I like the pumpkin idea and will try it, but he doesn't get the runs. But he likes yogurt but would prefer yoplait just like my cats. So I am going to try mixing this with plain yogurt and see how he does.
By the way Cubbie was squirming on my lap and I put him out to go potty. He is sitting out there quietly and rarely scratches at the door. I think he has a good temperment for what I want.
Linda


----------



## curvesarein

I have one of those droppers, syringe that the full thing is 1 ml, my husband says, so my dog is 4 lbs I guess I give him four of them right? It seems like a lot. I only gave him a tiny little bit last night, I can't imagine it did anything, but I noticed I haven't heard him do the reverse sneeze today.


----------



## 17428

My breeder uses food grade peroxide on herself and on her dogs.
She swears by it as it introduces oxygen into the blood stream
via the digestive tract.


----------



## curvesarein

What is food grade peroxide?


----------



## 17428

Food grade peroxide is safe for consumption in humans and animals.
The stuff is not available over the counter at the pharmacy.
You can buy it online.


----------



## neelygrace

*Home Remedies (Pedialyte)*

Hey, I have a formula for pedialtye that the vet gave me when I had a sick chihuahau. 

Formula1;
2 TBSP. Sugar
1/2 TSP. Salt
1/4 TSP Baking Soda
1 Quart Water

Hope this is helpful if someone needs it.

Mom of Bootsie and Missy


----------



## Darkrose

I've heard some people feed their chi's garlic for various reasons like fleas or other problems. How much is safe to give to a tiny chi? Can it be given to a puppy?


----------



## Moontidearts

Honey will certainly harm a human baby, so your vet may have confused that. Vets are given VERY little training in nutrition, so many of them have some strange ideas. I've never known honey to harm dogs and know many who use it on a regular basis.


----------



## Suekadue

This works for Max! He will not sit in the soak but he allows the warm wet cloth to be pressed on his bottom. 

*Impacted Anal Glands:*
Epsom salts. It is said that soaking your dog’s butt with Epsom salts water will help liquefy the fluid in the anal sacs so that it will flows more easily. It also reduce swelling, relaxes muscles and among many other benefits. If your dog is not willing to rest his butt in a tub filled with two inches height of water for 10 minutes twice daily, then you may have to bring Epsom salt to his rear by using hand towel. First, pour a tablespoon of Epsom salt into a small basin filled with 1 liter of lukewarm water. Let the salt dissolved before soaking the hand towel. Wring it lightly and cup it to your dog’s rear for 10 minutes, twice daily. Thrice daily, if it is a severe anal sac problem.


----------



## woodard2009

* Bailey & Kahlua's Mom * said:


> That all sounds good, but my vet warned about using honey in puppies. He said to use Karo Syrup instead, because honey can cause botulism and other problems.
> 
> Thanks for posting!


This is TRUE!! It is a well-known fact NOT to give honey to an infant until they are 1 year old, so a puppy should not have honey. I don't know when a dog can start having honey, so ask vet before you give honey!!


----------



## Reese and Miley

Im not sure I see the correlation between a human infant and a puppy. Dogs are not humans, just because a baby cant have honey in no way means that a puppy cant have honey. 
Great thread Ciarra!


----------



## woodard2009

Reese and Miley said:


> Im not sure I see the correlation between a human infant and a puppy. Dogs are not humans, just because a baby cant have honey in no way means that a puppy cant have honey.
> Great thread Ciarra!



I'm not a vet & I've never heard that puppies can't have honey, but I do know the dogs are subject to all the diseases, colds & sickness that we get. I just makes sense that if an infant child has not built up an immunity to honey until they are 1, they are prone to bochlarism. Logically thinking, a puppy who is undergoing vaccinations to help prevent disease & illness as well hasn't built up a strong immune system & might also be able to contract bochlarism (however it's spelled). If you want to chance your Chis life on something that can be prevented by just giving Karo, that's up to you, but I strongly agree with this post & my Chi is too important to me to chance.


----------



## Reese and Miley

woodard2009 said:


> I'm not a vet & I've never heard that puppies can't have honey, but I do know the dogs are subject to all the diseases, colds & sickness that we get. I just makes sense that if an infant child has not built up an immunity to honey until they are 1, they are prone to bochlarism. Logically thinking, a puppy who is undergoing vaccinations to help prevent disease & illness as well hasn't built up a strong immune system & might also be able to contract bochlarism (however it's spelled). If you want to chance your Chis life on something that can be prevented by just giving Karo, that's up to you, but I strongly agree with this post & my Chi is too important to me to chance.


I would have to argue that that is actually the opposite of logical thinking. A human baby can have chocolate, so therefore puppies can have chocolate? Of course not. You are making a comparison between two different species, and that is quite illogical.
I have no idea whether you can give a dog or a puppy honey, nor have I ever needed to. I wasnt making an argument on that either way, I was simply pointing out that it is ridiculous to state that because a baby can or cant have something it means anything in respect to dogs.
Before I give anything meant for humans to my dog, I call my vet to check that its okay and what dosage is appropriate. I dont appreciate your accusation that I care about my dogs any less than you do. 
Additionally, dogs cannot catch colds from humans. They do not get the same kind of cold we do.


----------



## woodard2009

Reese and Miley said:


> I would have to argue that that is actually the opposite of logical thinking. A human baby can have chocolate, so therefore puppies can have chocolate? Of course not. You are making a comparison between two different species, and that is quite illogical.
> I have no idea whether you can give a dog or a puppy honey, nor have I ever needed to. I wasnt making an argument on that either way, I was simply pointing out that it is ridiculous to state that because a baby can or cant have something it means anything in respect to dogs.
> Before I give anything meant for humans to my dog, I call my vet to check that its okay and what dosage is appropriate. I dont appreciate your accusation that I care about my dogs any less than you do.
> Additionally, dogs cannot catch colds from humans. They do not get the same kind of cold we do.


I'm not trying to argue with you & I by no means made any accusations that you don't care about your dogs. I was merely stating my opinion. I can see your point of view with the chocolate & that does make sense to me. I disagree that a dog can't catch a cold from us, but again that's just my opinion. I didn't mean to upset you & I don't want to argue with anyone. If you can't voice your opinion with insulting or hurting someone, maybe this forum isn't for me.


----------



## cprcheetah

I have worked for a vet for 20 years who is also my father, we always recommend either honey or karo syrup for 'sugar' emergencies for puppies. Never seen a case of Botulism in a puppy that has been fed Honey. Zoey got honey a lot when she was a puppy, she doesn't nor hasn't ever had botulism.


----------



## Teaka's Mom

I just got my baby yesterday and she is 9 weeks old. I have her on a good quality holistic food that her breeder had her on. Should I be supplementing her diet with anything else? We are going to the vet to get all her particulars but not until next week. So if there is something else she needs, I would like to give it to her.

Thanks,
(New Mom)


----------



## Hiccup

I just noticed this sticky, wonderful thank you so much for putting it together. One thing I didn't see was something for worming. 

*Carrots* are a great worm flush and preventer for the common worms. Preferable grated or chopped but, whole works too if the dog chews them well.

I have been giving my dogs carrots for over twenty years and so far it has worked like a charm. My cattle dog mix is the only one this doesn't work for so she gets the liquid wormer. Hiccup LOVES his carrot snack especially cold.


----------



## Gleaner

*Please Help!*

My wife and I was recently given a Deer Chi we named her Dolly, she is the runt. She is 7 weeks old, and from what I've read, chi's shouldn't be taken from the litter before 10 - 12 weeks. Did not know that . Anyway, In the past couple of days she has been really tender in her belly and yelping without anyone touching her. I assumed she was constipated, so I had her drink some warm milk and then massaged her belly. She began to pass gas and have small, hard bowel movements. But she seems to be pushing really hard. Hard enough that she urinates also. Afterwards she seemed fine, playing running, things of that nature. Then around bedtime. she starts it all again. I've had maybe 45 mins. of sleep in the past 2 days. So if anyone has any ideas that might help, please tell me.
Thank You, Jason Gleaner


----------



## woodard2009

What are you feeding her? She's really to little for hard kibble and I suspect this is laying heavy on her stomach. You should feed her puppy food soaked in warm milk. Have you had her checked out by a vet? 7 Weeks is really early to take a chi away from mom. She'd still be drinking mom's milk. I hope this helps a little. I know there's more experienced members that have been in a similar situation that will offer more advice.


----------



## woodard2009

Gleaner said:


> My wife and I was recently given a Deer Chi we named her Dolly, she is the runt. She is 7 weeks old, and from what I've read, chi's shouldn't be taken from the litter before 10 - 12 weeks. Did not know that . Anyway, In the past couple of days she has been really tender in her belly and yelping without anyone touching her. I assumed she was constipated, so I had her drink some warm milk and then massaged her belly. She began to pass gas and have small, hard bowel movements. But she seems to be pushing really hard. Hard enough that she urinates also. Afterwards she seemed fine, playing running, things of that nature. Then around bedtime. she starts it all again. I've had maybe 45 mins. of sleep in the past 2 days. So if anyone has any ideas that might help, please tell me.
> Thank You, Jason Gleaner


I just noticed that you asked for help by adding your question to another thread. It would be better for you to post a new topic thread in the Chi Question section so everyone would see it.


----------



## ExoticChis

What awesome tips
Thanks heaps for posting


----------



## CHITheresa

I want to make my own tooth paste anyone have recipe?


----------



## woodard2009

I have two 5 year old daughters so I let them make it & they love it. The recipe we use is:

3 Tablespoons Baking Soda
2 Tablespoons Coconut Oil (Unrefined)
Agave Nectar (A natural sweetner! Walmart $6.00)
Charcoal tabs (For Whitening) optional I haven't used these yet.
If you have kids, you can let them add a few drops of food coloring of their choice.

I use an icing/frosting dispenser.


----------



## woodard2009

woodard2009 said:


> I have two 5 year old daughters so I let them make it & they love it. The recipe we use is:
> 
> 3 Tablespoons Baking Soda
> 2 Tablespoons Coconut Oil (Unrefined)
> Agave Nectar (A natural sweetner! Walmart $6.00)
> Charcoal tabs (For Whitening) optional I haven't used these yet.
> If you have kids, you can let them add a few drops of food coloring of their choice.
> 
> I use an icing/frosting dispenser.


I forgot the flavoring:

What ever you like--Few drops of Peppermint flavoring or extract, or Cinnamon, etc...


----------



## Gurman

This thread is awesome! My wiener dog eats poop, and we tried picking it up right away and using supplements that make the poop taste bad but our vet said it is because Herman is the least dominant in the pack and dogs often eat the poop of dominant dogs  He is also a rescue so he has lots of starvation behaviors, and I think the poop eating is probably linked to that. We trued letting him have as much as he wanted for a while but he just didn't stop 

Yoshismom, I would love to hear more details about the pineapple juice, I could totally try that!


----------



## nufostermom

*home remedies diahrrea*

My understanding is that kao pectate is the only OTC remedy to give. Others contain an ingrediant which can be harmful.


----------



## sacetamagotchi

What can I do for my 8 month old baby sace for her hives? She broke out this morning, I called the vet who told me to give her benadryl. ..she seemed to get better but now it's 12hr later and she still looks terrible. ... I'm very poor. .. I'm really scared because I haven't been able to get Her her parvo vaccine due to income and I'll honestly die if anything happens to her. This isn't a sign of parvo Is it? I can't figure out what made her break out. ..she had an asthma attack right before, peed, smelled her pee abd broke out. ..

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Chihuahuaobsession

sacetamagotchi said:


> What can I do for my 8 month old baby sace for her hives? She broke out this morning, I called the vet who told me to give her benadryl. ..she seemed to get better but now it's 12hr later and she still looks terrible. ... I'm very poor. .. I'm really scared because I haven't been able to get Her her parvo vaccine due to income and I'll honestly die if anything happens to her. This isn't a sign of parvo Is it? I can't figure out what made her break out. ..she had an asthma attack right before, peed, smelled her pee abd broke out. ..
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Im sorry I don't mean to judge you in any way. I myself have had problems meeting vet bills but in my area (which is a big city Miami FL) the puppy vaccines are $22 per set. Or you can go to a feed store and purchase them your self and administer them which I don't recommend but it's better than nothing. I think it's irresponsible for someone to have a puppy without it being properly taken care of, can't afford one than re home but this is no excuse. Lots of government places to help you, your puppies life is at risk. And trust me you think the vaccines are out of your price range you have no clue how out of your price range an emergency or parvo will be!!!! Please vaccinate that dog!!!


----------



## lilbabyvenus

Yoshismom said:


> I buy "First" magazines at the grocery store because of there great tips on household items that can fix about anything. Here is what it had in it last month....
> 
> Remove pet pee from the carpet. In a mixing bowl, combine one 16 oz bottle of hydrogen peroxide, 2 tbs. of baking soda and 1 tsp of liquid dish soap. Saturate the spot with the solution and rub with sponge. The oxidizing mixture breaks up uric acid crystals and neutralizes the smell


This one is awesome! When we moved into this house there was old cat urine smell in spots where the previous tenats' cats had marked but the owners hadn't cleaned or replaced the carpeting. I tried a lot of special cleaners like Nature's Miracle and carpet specific cleaners, but nothing worked. This took the smell completely out with one treatment.


----------



## Spirit

I'm so worried tonight out of the blue for the first time my Spirit started what sounds like that reverse sneezing. I rubbed his neck and it stopped for awhile but keeps starting back up. It now has been over an hour off and on. What is it that causes it? Is it dangerous ? Could it be something else? No vet is open on this island until morning. Please help. He's been fine all day ,eating drinking and playing. There is nothing on the floor and I haven't ever taken him outside except in my arms.


----------



## woodard2009

Spirit said:


> I'm so worried tonight out of the blue for the first time my Spirit started what sounds like that reverse sneezing. I rubbed his neck and it stopped for awhile but keeps starting back up. It now has been over an hour off and on. What is it that causes it? Is it dangerous ? Could it be something else? No vet is open on this island until morning. Please help. He's been fine all day ,eating drinking and playing. There is nothing on the floor and I haven't ever taken him outside except in my arms.


I think you needed to start a thread on this. Has he been reverse sneezing for an hour? Dust & pollen can cause reverse sneezing. So can excitement. Try to keep him calm. Talk to him gently and see if that helps. Sometimes just drinking water will bring it on. It's a common thing with chis. It's hard to tell without seeing what he's doing if it might be something else.


----------



## Spirit

Oh bless you for answering so quickly. I calmed him down and now he's 
sleeping. I washed the kitchen floor with a new oxy product and I'm thinking
That's what brought It on. Back to water and white vinegar. To bad it smells
Like vinegar for days. I'm still a nervous wreck .i just hope he sleeps through
The night. Thank you so much


----------



## Dixie's mom

I keep my chi in crate at night and she only uses the pee pads at night , sometimes Walgreens will have them on sale for half off for good size bag , still have half mine and use daily 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## enginesrus

Moontidearts said:


> Honey will certainly harm a human baby, so your vet may have confused that. Vets are given VERY little training in nutrition, so many of them have some strange ideas. I've never known honey to harm dogs and know many who use it on a regular basis.


This guy recommends honey for dog cough and other things. 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5O1svPP8434


----------

